

Ask HN: How does 'Free for a day' iPhone App Strategies perform? - barredo

Any of you have experience with this kind of strategy? Did it improve your sales the days after? Would you recommend it?
======
larsberg
I've seen it help for unranked applications.

If you're currently a decently-ranked paid application, don't forget that in
the transition back from free -> paid you will be unranked until you have
sufficient paid purchases over time to rank again. You could end up throwing
away whatever momentum you have :-)

